# Lancomes' *NEW* Magnetic nailpolish



## BeneBaby (Jul 21, 2007)

The polish works by saturating the nail with iron oxides within the nail lacquer that are activated by a little square magnet that slips onto the bottle of nail polish like a sleeve. There is a little tab that you rest the free edge of the wet nail on, and you hold it in place for five seconds (I waited more like 10 seconds just to make sure). I did note that if I painted 2 or 3 nails and then tried to activate the cosmic burst, it did not work because the polish had dried too much. You need to do one coat on all of your nails, and then layer the second coat on the nail and immediately activate it with the magnet before continuing on with the next nail. I imagine if you had a magnetic sketch pad stylus, you could draw a design within this polish. It works much like an Etch-a-Sketch pad gathering up all the magnetic particles on the nail's surface.

I found it easy to paint over a starburst and try again if I wasn't happy with the results. I tried just doing a thumb nail or a ring finger to see if I found a little bit of bling better, but it just looked odd. I think this looks better with all of the nails having the starburst pattern. I think it would also look great to try this as a pedicure with just the big toe featuring the pattern for Fall.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 21, 2007)

Can't see the pictures.

But that's a cool product....


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 21, 2007)

Ive heard about this and im still confused about it but its cool.


----------



## Lauren (Jul 27, 2007)

Very interesting nail technology!


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow that's cool! So the nails end up having some sort of texture right? That you could feel if you passed your finger over it?


----------



## tchrgrl18 (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm confused, too, but it seems really neat. I'll have to check that out. Thanks for posting.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 28, 2007)

That's crazy. It looks pretty.


----------



## chocobon (Jul 28, 2007)

Look so pretty!


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 28, 2007)

That is one neat nail polish!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 28, 2007)

i bought it after i tried it on and was like oh my god this thing is so insane.

its like $17 which is super super pricey, its very bizzare.

there isnt a texture to it, and once the second coat of polish sets you cant change it to another pattern.

im thinking of returning it cause it was way too much money, but its just so so so damn cool!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jul 28, 2007)

kinda cool, too pricey though


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i bought it after i tried it on and was like oh my god this thing is so insane.its like $17 which is super super pricey, its very bizzare.

there isnt a texture to it, and once the second coat of polish sets you cant change it to another pattern.

im thinking of returning it cause it was way too much money, but its just so so so damn cool!

Oh, so there's actually different patterns?


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow, that's very cool! I'll have to pick up a bottle!


----------



## tvmichellenh (Oct 7, 2007)

what a neet idea I am going to look for it around here


----------



## Sheikah (Oct 7, 2007)

I saw the bottle at Macy's and it's just so damn small!!!


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow, that is a weird nailpolish!


----------



## Ricci (Oct 15, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 15, 2007)

That is cool..


----------



## kaylin_marie (Oct 15, 2007)

wow that's just wild!! I don't really do designs on my nails as I don't like my hands that much so I don't like them to stand out. BUT if I did, I would totally buy some.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 15, 2007)

That's interesting as hell!


----------



## luxotika (Oct 15, 2007)

What a neat idea, this is the first I have heard about it.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 17, 2007)

wow, this is cool !


----------

